# What's the oldest for a broodmare?



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

As long as shes in good health, I dont see why not. One of our 16 year old mares just foaled not too long ago and she and the baby were perfectly fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've seen broodmares in their early 20s foal with no problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ This. I often hear of broodmares having their last foals in their early 20's.


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

Great, thank you! She's good great bloodlines, so hopefully we can find a barn for her.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have a 32 YO mare that foaled at 27 and still going strong.
We had not seen any visible signs of heat for well over a year after her last foal at 25. I mistakenly thought she would be a good companion for a young stallion just for a couple of weeks. Too good it IMO.
With good nutrition and management there is no reason an older mare cannot foal safely. Shalom


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, 27... that's amazing! Is she an Arabian? Just curious, you said she 32, one of my mare's mom was an Arabian, who lived into her mid thirties. Is it just me, or do arabs have a longer lifespan? Just curious!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Its not just arabian with a long life, its more good care. We had a standardbred mare who as built like a brick outhouse and passed away at 32. I know a donkey who is in his late thirties early forties (he was apparently 20 when his owner got him 20 years ago).


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

When I was in jr. high and high school I used to do some work for a neighboring ranch that had a band of broodmares that were all pasture bred. I remember a couple of those mares being in their twenties and still having healthy babies and holding weight good while milking.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

She is indeed an arabian but as rookie posted good care and good genetics help ensure a long productive life. That same mare foaled out 11 foals 5 of them in her 20's. Shalom


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

my mare just had her first foal at 12. so 11-12 for a mare that has foaled before is perfectly acceptable and a good age for plenty more babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

star16 said:


> Considering selling one of my mares. When we bought her, she was a broodmare. We've had her for two years, and she just hasn't worked out. She's about 11-12 years old. She was an excellent mother, and really enjoyed being a mother, apparently.
> 
> Is she too old to have more foals?


No not at all. I've seen broodmares in good health carry foals until they were 21 years old. Now it's something I would recommend doing, or something that I would do myself, but if the mare is in good health absolutely. 

My question to you tho, what does "hasn't worked out" mean? and why would you want to breed a mare who isn't what you're looking for or like?


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

She was a broodmare for her entire life, very little human contact. She is a little too much for us to handle. We've had her for two years, and put a lot into her, but it just wasn't meant to be.

And we would sell her to a barn/breeding facility, so they would breed her- we wouldn't keep/buy the foal or anything. We'd be getting a different horse. Sorry for the confusion!


----------

